# [OT]Petition: Keine Indizierung und Sperrung von Netzseiten

## Knieper

Ich denke fast, dass man es hier nicht erwähnen muss - aber sicher ist sicher:

https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition;sa=details;petition=3860

----------

## disi

Das ist mal krass, jedes mal wenn ich den Link klicke (ca. 2min) sind es 10 mehr  :Smile: 

//edit: ich habe mal diesen grafischen Verlaufs Link hier mit reingestellt. Ziemlich eindrucksvoll und wohl kein Ende in Sicht...

----------

## Knieper

Gibt noch mehr:

http://vs1.stefreak.de/munin/stefreak.de/vs1.stefreak.de/petition.html

http://sejmwatch.info/petition-internet-zensur.html

http://twitter.com/Mitzeichner

----------

## 3PO

Hier auch:

http://www.vdr-portal.de/board/thread.php?threadid=86603

----------

## Ruad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR9CBl1KN8c

Und das fällt einem unserer Bundesminister zu der Petition ein. Ich sag mal lieber nix.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> Ich sag mal lieber nix. 

 

Solltest du aber - z.B. indem du eben diese unterzeichnest  :Wink: 

----------

## Ruad

Was glaubst du, wer einer der ersten war und jeden dazu gedrängt hat, den er greifen konnte.   :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

Sie haben es tatsächlich durchgewunken. Das ist so unfassbar, wie traurig.

----------

## mrsteven

Immer wieder toll, wenn Politiker Gesetze erlassen obwohl sie von der Materie keinen blassen Schimmer haben...  :Rolling Eyes:  So wird man in ein paar Jahren sehen, dass die Sperren völlig wirkungslos sind, eventuell das Gesetz weiter verschärfen, nur dass dann eben auch andere Dinge gesperrt oder verboten werden.

Ich geh dann mal wieder weiter kotzen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Sie haben es tatsächlich durchgewunken. Das ist so unfassbar, wie traurig.

 

Noch viel unfassbarer ist was dort offensichtlich durchgewunken wurde. (man berichtige mich _bitte_ ich fass es einfach nicht)

Es ist _nicht_ die 'entschärfte' Fassung sondern die ursprüngliche Fassung vom 5.5.

http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/16/128/1612850.pdf via http://www.bundestag.de/aktuell/archiv/2009/24799792_kw25_kinderpornografie/namabst.html

----------

## manuels

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Es ist _nicht_ die 'entschärfte' Fassung sondern die ursprüngliche Fassung vom 5.5.

 Nach "20 Uhr Tagesschau" vom 18.06.09 war es die Version "ohne Logging"

EDIT: Das PDF ist ja lustig: *Quote:*   

> C. Alternativen
> 
> keine
> 
> 

 

----------

## musv

Wer will mitwetten, wielange die Zensurparteien CSU/CDU/SPD brauchen werden, um das Gesetz auf andere Inhalte auszudehnen? Ich tippe auf Ende des Jahres, d.h. nach der Wahl. Nächste Prognose: Die nächsten "Pösen", die es zu zensieren gilt, sind Seiten mit islamistischen und rechtsradikalen Inhalten. 

http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/newsroom/medien/art1985,876214 vom 06.06.2009:

 *Quote:*   

> Ich halte es für richtig, sich erstmal nur mit dem Thema Kinderpornografie zu befassen, damit die öffentliche Debatte nicht in eine Schieflage gerät", sagte hingegen Unionsfraktionsvize Wolfgang Bosbach (CDU) der "Berliner Zeitung".

 

----------

## Necoro

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   Sie haben es tatsächlich durchgewunken. Das ist so unfassbar, wie traurig. 
> 
> Noch viel unfassbarer ist was dort offensichtlich durchgewunken wurde. (man berichtige mich _bitte_ ich fass es einfach nicht)
> 
> Es ist _nicht_ die 'entschärfte' Fassung sondern die ursprüngliche Fassung vom 5.5.
> ...

 

Das hat mich auch erst irritiert. Aber wenn man sich den von dir verlinkten Artikel durchliest, so steht da 

 *Quote:*   

> So wurde aus dem ursprünglich als Änderung des Telemediengesetzes (16/12850, 16/13125) eingebrachten Entwurf jetzt ein eigenständiges „Gesetz zur Erschwerung des Zugangs zu kinderpornografischen Inhalten in Kommunikationsnetzen“. Das „Zugangserschwerungsgesetz“ sieht vor, dass Internet-Seiten mit kinderpornografischen Inhalten gesperrt werden können. Die Sperrliste wird vom Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) geführt.

 

Insofern denke ich, dass es wohl das neue Gesetz noch nicht als Bundesdrucksache gibt (warum auch immer)

/edit: Besonders toll finde ich, dass ja (wie schon bei der Vorratsdatenspeicherung) einige SPD-Mitglieder "zwar gegen die Sache" waren aber denn doch lieber der Fraktionsdiszplin gehorcht haben... Oh mann... Wie war das nochmal bei der Speicherung: "Wir sind uns bewusst, dass das Gesetz grundgesetzwidrig ist, aber wir stimmen trotzdem zu, weil es eh wieder gekippt wird". Ich bin wirklich mal auf die resultierende Drucksache gespannt, welche denn ja auch Kommentare/Begründungen von Abgeordneten enthält.

----------

## think4urs11

 *musv wrote:*   

> Wer will mitwetten, wielange die Zensurparteien CSU/CDU/SPD brauchen werden, um das Gesetz auf andere Inhalte auszudehnen? Ich tippe auf Ende des Jahres, d.h. nach der Wahl. Nächste Prognose: Die nächsten "Pösen", die es zu zensieren gilt, sind Seiten mit islamistischen und rechtsradikalen Inhalten. 

 

Die Wette hast du bereits jetzt verloren. Solange wird es kaum dauern

2009-06-18 21:20: http://www.presseportal.de/pm/66749/1425454/koelner_stadt_anzeiger

Das ist grob 1 (in Worten eine) Stunde nach diesem schuhe-ausziehenden Beschluß

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Insofern denke ich, dass es wohl das neue Gesetz noch nicht als Bundesdrucksache gibt (warum auch immer)

 

Weil formell erst H. Köhler abnicken muß? (k.A. gebe ich zu)

----------

## Necoro

Hmm ... gab es nicht die Möglichkeit, Parteien, die gegen das Grundgesetz sind, zu verbieten (so wie geschehen bei KPD und versucht bei NPD) ... ob ein Verbotsverfahren gegen SPD und CDU Erfolg hätte?

----------

## think4urs11

kaum

aber inzwischen sehe ich eigentlich nur noch drei wählbare Gruppierungen da alle anderen ihr Pfeifen auf die Verfassung heute klargemacht haben. Und dazu zähle ich auch all jene Herrschaften die sich enthalten haben sowie die Witzfi^WHerrschaften die das angezettelt haben und dann nichtmal an der Lesung/Beratung/Abstimmung teilnehmen (Mutter Beim^W^WUvdL sowie Lord Helmc^W^WK-TzG)

Diese drei Gruppierungen währen Piratenpartei, Die Linke und die Freie Union

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Besonders toll finde ich, dass ja (wie schon bei der Vorratsdatenspeicherung) einige SPD-Mitglieder "zwar gegen die Sache" waren aber denn doch lieber der Fraktionsdiszplin gehorcht haben... Oh mann... Wie war das nochmal bei der Speicherung: "Wir sind uns bewusst, dass das Gesetz grundgesetzwidrig ist, aber wir stimmen trotzdem zu, weil es eh wieder gekippt wird".

 

Nur SPD-Mitglieder bringen das Kunststück fertig schon im Liegen befindlich noch umzufallen.

wer Ironie/Sarkasmus oder Zynismus findet darf sie behalten

----------

## Necoro

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> und dann nichtmal an der Lesung/Beratung/Abstimmung teilnehmen (Mutter Beim^W^WUvdL sowie Lord Helmc^W^WK-TzG)

 

Die Zensursula ist keine Parlamentsabgeordnete - also zu min sie hätte eh nicht abstimmen können  :Wink: . Lord Helmchen dagegen hätte  :Smile: 

Habe gerade bei abgeordnetenwatch.de geschaut ( http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/internet_sperren-636-180.html ) - es gab wirklich ein CDU-Mitglied, was gegen den Vorschlag gestimmt hat Oo ... (und mehrere Grüne, die sich enthielten  :Evil or Very Mad: )

/edit: Sporadisch gesehen ... der Herr Dr. Terpe von den Grünen sagte auf abgeordnetenwatch u.a. das:

 *Quote:*   

> Ich werde diesem Gesetz nicht zustimmen und freue mich über die vielen Menschen, die eine Petition gegen diese Pläne unterzeichnet haben. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn auch künftig viele Menschen von diesem Bürgerrecht Gebrauch machen. Das ist Ausdruck einer lebendigen Demokratie.

 

Aber sich dann enthalten ... *Keule raushol*

----------

## musv

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Die Wette hast du bereits jetzt verloren. Solange wird es kaum dauern...Das ist grob 1 (in Worten eine) Stunde nach diesem schuhe-ausziehenden Beschluß

 

!Aua! 1984 ist wohl näher als wir befürchten. 

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Weil formell erst H. Köhler abnicken muß? (k.A. gebe ich zu)

 

Gibt's 'ne reale Chance, dass der das nicht macht? Er hat ja schon so einige Gesetzt nicht unterzeichnet.

----------

## schachti

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Diese drei Gruppierungen währen Piratenpartei, Die Linke und die Freie Union

 

Laut SPON haben auch die Grünen dagegen gestimmt:

 *http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,631299,00.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Geschlossen zeigte sich dagegen die Opposition im Bundestag. Die Fraktionen von Grünen, FDP und Linke stimmten gegen das Gesetz.
> 
> 

 

----------

## schachti

 *musv wrote:*   

> Gibt's 'ne reale Chance, dass der das nicht macht? Er hat ja schon so einige Gesetzt nicht unterzeichnet.

 

Ich denke, er wird vor den Totschlagargumenten der Zensurbefürworter ("wer gegen dieses Gesetz ist, ist für Kinderpronographie") kapitulieren.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ich werde diesem Gesetz nicht zustimmen. Aber sich dann enthalten ...

 

Ja mei, ein Politiker stand zu seinem Wort (hat er ja wirklich getan) - hast du etwas anderes erwartet?

 *musv wrote:*   

> !Aua! 1984 ist wohl näher als wir befürchten. 

 

Dabei war dieses Buch eigentlich nie als Anleitung gedacht ....

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,631299,00.html wrote:*   
> 
> Geschlossen zeigte sich dagegen die Opposition im Bundestag. Die Fraktionen von Grünen, FDP und Linke stimmten gegen das Gesetz. 

 

Schlicht falsch - es hat lediglich niemand zugestimmt; kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.

siehe http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/internet_sperren-636-180.html

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich denke, er wird vor den Totschlagargumenten der Zensurbefürworter ("wer gegen dieses Gesetz ist, ist für Kinderpronographie") kapitulieren.

 

Warum erinnert mich das nur an GwB und seinen 'War against terror'? (either be with us ...)

----------

## Knieper

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Die Wette hast du bereits jetzt verloren. Solange wird es kaum dauern
> 
> 2009-06-18 21:20: http://www.presseportal.de/pm/66749/1425454/koelner_stadt_anzeiger
> 
> Das ist grob 1 (in Worten eine) Stunde nach diesem schuhe-ausziehenden Beschluß

 

Das zählt nicht, Schäuble-Schwiegersohn und Tauss-Immunitätsblitzaufheber Strobl hat das ja schon am 10.06. gefordert.

----------

## schachti

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*    *http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,631299,00.html wrote:*   
> 
> Geschlossen zeigte sich dagegen die Opposition im Bundestag. Die Fraktionen von Grünen, FDP und Linke stimmten gegen das Gesetz.  
> 
> Schlicht falsch - es hat lediglich niemand zugestimmt; kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.
> ...

 

Auf der von Dir verlinkten Seite finde ich in der rechten Spalte:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dagegen gestimmt
> 
> 64,71 % / 33 Stimmen
> ...

 

Das ist zumindest mehrheitlich dagegen.

----------

## franzf

Wenn man spiegel.de glauben kann:

 *Quote:*   

>  Als Kontrollgremium wurde kurzfristig eine Instanz eingezogen, die einmal im Quartal stichprobenhaft die Korrektheit der umfangreichen Listen überwachen soll.

 

Was für ein Witz...

Und das hier

 *Quote:*   

> Mit den Inhalten des Zugangserschwerungsgesetzes werde sich das Bundesverfassungsgericht befassen, so wie auch mit seinem Zustandekommen "durch einen Verfahrenstrick". Denn das nun vorgelegte Gesetz sei ein anderes, als das, was der Bundestag in erster Lesung beraten habe.

 

lässt zu mindest einen kleinen Raum für Hoffnung.

----------

## Knieper

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wenn man spiegel.de glauben kann:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Mit den Inhalten des Zugangserschwerungsgesetzes werde sich das Bundesverfassungsgericht befassen, so wie auch mit seinem Zustandekommen "durch einen Verfahrenstrick". Denn das nun vorgelegte Gesetz sei ein anderes, als das, was der Bundestag in erster Lesung beraten habe. 
> 
> lässt zu mindest einen kleinen Raum für Hoffnung.

 

Das hatte der Stadler gestern auch erwähnt (ab 1:53): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiX4wHFDt5w#t=1m53 (vorspulen per url geht nicht mehr?!) Antwort gab's von Dörmann.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Die Wette hast du bereits jetzt verloren. Solange wird es kaum dauern
> 
> 2009-06-18 21:20: http://www.presseportal.de/pm/66749/1425454/koelner_stadt_anzeiger
> 
> Das ist grob 1 (in Worten eine) Stunde nach diesem schuhe-ausziehenden Beschluß 
> ...

 

http://www.heise.de/tp/blogs/foren/S-Kampfspiel-vs-Killerspiel/forum-160534/msg-16879851/read/

Der Kerl ist in der Leipziger Verbindung.

Schaut Euch mal an, was die als Pflicht haben:

"Bei Afrania muß jedes Mitglied vier Bestimmungsmensuren fechten."

!!!"Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts entwickelte sich parallel zum Duell

die Schlägermensur als "ritterliches Kampfspiel".!!!

Und der Kerl will Kampfspiele am PC verbieten?

Was ist das denn für eine Doppelmoral???

Tobi

----------

## musv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Was ist das denn für eine Doppelmoral???

 

Naja, eigentlich kein Grund sich darüber aufzuregen. Es bestätigt das Bild, was ich von der CDU aber auch von der SPD hab. Doppelmoral hat bei denen Tradition.

----------

## Knieper

Tauss' Abschiedsrede ist "jetzt" auch im Netz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_LF6EJqRmU

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hallo zusammen,

da wir beim verbieten und sperren sind...

http://www.welt.de/politik/article2330357/SPD-fordert-Sonnenstudio-Verbot-fuer-Jugendliche.html

Hoffentlich darf ich bald noch in mein Auto steigen und einkaufen fahren....Ansonsten muss ich das wohl bald im Netz machen...falls die Seite nicht gesperrt sein sollte....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## schachti

Dieser Ansatz ist zumindest deutlich sinnvoller als das Verbot von "Killerspielen".

----------

## think4urs11

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> da wir beim verbieten und sperren sind...
> 
> http://www.welt.de/politik/article2330357/SPD-fordert-Sonnenstudio-Verbot-fuer-Jugendliche.html
> 
> Hoffentlich darf ich bald noch in mein Auto steigen und einkaufen fahren....Ansonsten muss ich das wohl bald im Netz machen...falls die Seite nicht gesperrt sein sollte.... 

 

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Dieser Ansatz ist zumindest deutlich sinnvoller als das Verbot von "Killerspielen".

 

Jaein - im weiteren Sinne kann man das auch unter '$Gesellschaft wird immer dümmer und läßt sich das eigenständige Denken abnehmen' verbuchen.

Man fragt sich echt manchmal wie die Menschheit die letzten 10.000 Jahre ohne das der kleinste Schmarrn noch mit Gulag-bewehrten Strafen versehen war überleben konnte. Waren die Menschen früher so viel intelligenter als heute?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Bundesweite Demonstrationen in 21 Städten Deutschlands

Morgen, Samstag 20.06.09 12:00

Genauere Infos:

http://loeschenstattsperren.de/

----------

## think4urs11

Das Teil hat Ohrwurmpotential - die zukünftige Hymne der Zensurgegner?

http://www.kels.de/2009/06/20/zensursula/

DIE CD würde ich mir kaufen so es sie denn gäbe. Genau so muß die Gegenoffensive aussehen - Angriff auf allen Ebenen, je kreativer und unerwarteter desto besser.

----------

## manuels

Hmm, die Idee ist ja nicht schlecht, aber der Song.

Ich möchte hier bitte keine Diskussion über die Qualität des Liedes heraufbeschwören - ist eben Geschmackssache.

Zu viele Maus/Laus-Reime.

"Not my cup of tea..."

PS: Aber das Video ist ganz nett gemacht.

----------

## Knieper

Man kann es ruhig zugeben: das Lied ist grausam.

Eben gefunden:

--

erklaert nach ueber 38 Jahren seinen Austritt aus der SPD.Bittere Stunde. PIRATEN koennen mich haben  :Smile: ) s. nachher Erkl. http://tauss.de .

--

----------

## think4urs11

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Man kann es ruhig zugeben: das Lied ist grausam.
> 
> ... erklaert nach ueber 38 Jahren seinen Austritt aus der SPD.Bittere Stunde. PIRATEN koennen mich haben...

 

Das macht nichts, es genügt erstmal das der Text des Liedes Blöd-kompatibel ist, noch dazu sieht die Sängerin glaub ich ganz gut aus  :Wink: 

Über Tauss kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Auf der einen Seite hätte die PP damit direkt einen Politprofi der die ganzen Spielchen kennt, auf der anderen Seite könnte es ein Bärendienst für die Bewegung sein - die Unschuldsvermutung in Deutschland(s Straßenschluchten) gilt leider nur solange die Blödzeitung sich nicht positioniert.

So betrachtet aber auch wieder wieder sehr subtil - selbst _wenn_ irgendwann herauskommt das er Dreck am Stecken hat ist es nur konsquent wenn eine freiheitsliebende und das GG achtende Partei ihn eben _nicht_ absägt bzw. trotzdem willkommen heißt. Als Berater im Hintergrund kann er garantiert vieles erreichen und Stolperstellen aufzeigen; so jemanden hatten die Grünen anfangs nicht.

----------

## Knieper

Der Vollständigkeit halber: http://qik.com/video/1916747

----------

## manuels

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Der Vollständigkeit halber: http://qik.com/video/1916747

 Die sind offensichtlich zum Potsdamer Platz weitergezogen - kein Wunder dass ein Spätaufsteher wie ich um halb zwei keinen mehr vorm Willi-Brand-Haus antrifft ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## think4urs11

Sieht aus als würde ich Recht behalten, jetzt schreiben die Herrschaften den nächsten Rundumschlag an Schwachsinn schon in ihr 'Wahl'programm (und da dies nicht Versprechen an den Bürger sondern an $Lobby sind werden die 100% umgesetzt so sie denn 'rankommen')

Ahnungslos im Netz

Internetsperren nach Urheberrechtsverstößen

Ich zitiere mal einen der verbliebenen kritischen Poeten::

Der Steuermann lügt

Der Kapitän ist betrunken

Der Maschinist in dumpfer Lethargie versunken

Die Mannschaft lauter meineidige Halunken

Der Funker zu feige um SOS zu funken

Klabautermann führ das Narrenschiff

Volle Fahrt voraus ... und Kurs aufs Riff!

Augenscheinlich gibt es derzeit tägliche Kämpfe um den Posten des Klabautermannes... 

Ich für meinen Teil habe jetzt jedenfalls endgültig die Segel gesetzt - weg vom Riff.

Sonst kommt es irgendwann auch bei uns zu SMS- und Blog-Überwachung

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

edit sagte mir eben das dieser Soundschnippsel irgendwie auch zum Thema paßt und einem wenigstens ein Schmunzeln entlocken kann.

----------

## disi

Meine Fresse, wo leben diese Menschen?

 *Quote:*   

> Beispiel Onlinemedien: Man wolle, heißt es in dem Programmentwurf, in der Gesellschaft das Bewusstsein verankern, dass Zeitungen und Zeitschriften ein relevantes Kulturgut seien. Verlage dürften daher im Onlinebereich nicht schlechter gestellt werden als andere sogenannte Werkvermittler: "Falls erforderlich werden wir ein eigenes Leistungsschutzrecht für Verlage zum Schutz der Presseprodukte im Internet schaffen."

 

Habe ich das nun richtig verstanden? SlashDot, Heise Online und andere Seiten sollen durch ein Stop Schild geblockt werden, damit die Leute wieder Zeitungen aus Papier kaufen?

----------

## think4urs11

Im Regierungsprogramm hat es noch mehr ähnliche Stilblüten wie "Kultur- und Medienpolitik auf europäischer Ebene muss von unten nach oben wachsen." Wen wollen die denn damit bitte verarschen - sie tun doch derzeit exakt das Gegenteil?

@disi: Nein, sie möchten das jeder Blogger zukünftig Geld für das Lesen seines Blogs verlangt - auf die Art kann man das Medium dann nämlich leichter kontrollieren von wegen komerzielle Interessen usw.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ruad

Ein schaurig schöner Einblick, den Herr Tauss da gibt, von wem wir regiert werden. Passt aber irgendwie zu dem Spruch "Jedes Volk hat die Regierung, die es verdient" :-/

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/joerg_tauss-650-5656--f196633.html#q196633

----------

## ChrisJumper

Sehr interessant und zugleich traurig wie sich das weiterentwickelt.. aber es war ja fast schon nicht anders zu erwarten. Ich bin gespannt wie das umgesetzt werden soll, denn es gibt weiterhin ja auch noch technische Probleme.. 

Zu Herrn Tauss..

Ich weiß nicht in wieweit dies Zutreffend ist. Aber ich habe vor kurzem (ich glaub es war in der Süddeutschen Zeitung) gelesen das Herr Tauss auf der Abschussliste stand, eben weil bei ihm Kipo-Material gefunden wurde. Das er sich jetzt einer Partei anschließen will die "unter anderem" gegen eine solche Sperre protestiert... das ist doch nur Wasser für die Gebetsmühlen! :/

Haha @Think4UrS11

 *Quote:*   

> @disi: Nein, sie möchten das jeder Blogger zukünftig Geld für das Lesen seines Blogs verlangt - auf die Art kann man das Medium dann nämlich leichter kontrollieren von wegen komerzielle Interessen usw. 

 

Wenn das so weitergeht kann man nur noch mit "Bundes-ID" im Netz Surfen und alle Provider werden verpflichtet alle Anfragen über eine Proxyfarm vom Bund umzuleiten *g* Auf Wunsch kann man dann Richterliche anträge stellen auch auf Anedere IP-Adressen zuzugreifen, die dann nicht gefiltert werden. Ach und zur Gleichberechtigung durch Print-Medien, kann man sich von der Bundesdruckerei Internetseiten/Blogs/etc Ausdrucken/auf Cd brennen und per Post zuschicken lassen. ^^

Wann die wohl auf die Idee kommen Google anzuschreiben, oder zur Zensur bitten....? Schließlich besteht das Internet für viele deutsche Bürger ja fast nur aus den Google-Ergebnissen.

Aber im Ernst, ich halte diese Diskussion für eine Sommerloch-Füllung. Es dauert noch ein paar Wochen und sie werden es abändern. Spätestens wenn sich genug finden die (nach dem Umsetzen dieser Sperre) "zufällig" auf der Blackliste gelandet sind. Und oder das BKA merkt das Ihre Adressen, oder die IP-Adressen von bestimmten Politiker "plötzlich" (angeblich) auch einige Kipo-Seiten aufgesucht haben.

----------

## slick

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Wann die wohl auf die Idee kommen Google anzuschreiben, oder zur Zensur bitten....? Schließlich besteht das Internet für viele deutsche Bürger ja fast nur aus den Google-Ergebnissen.

 

Schon geschehen, einfach mal danach googlen  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Aber im Ernst, ich halte diese Diskussion für eine Sommerloch-Füllung. Es dauert noch ein paar Wochen und sie werden es abändern. Spätestens wenn sich genug finden die (nach dem Umsetzen dieser Sperre) "zufällig" auf der Blackliste gelandet sind. Und oder das BKA merkt das Ihre Adressen, oder die IP-Adressen von bestimmten Politiker "plötzlich" (angeblich) auch einige Kipo-Seiten aufgesucht haben.

 

Es ist nur leider so das die Stopschilder erst nach der Wahl aktiviert werden - ein Schelm der böses  dabei denkt.

Tauss wird verfolgt, UvdL aber nicht - beide besaßen KiPo. Eine der beiden Personen hat es zusätzlich zum Besitz noch anderen halb-öffentlich vorgeführt.

----------

## think4urs11

uuund weiter gehts ... ein neuer Tag ein neues Glück ... treten sie näber, spielen sie mit ... für jeden was dabei, ein jeder kann gewinnen ...

(Kann man solche Gewinne eigentlich auch einfach ablehnen? Ich mein ein Erbe kann man ja auch ausschlagen)

Schon KiPo-Seitenaufruf soll strafbar sein

Spätestens damit wird jede Art Kontrolle der Zensurliste abgewürgt, jegliches private Engagement diese Seiten zu löschen führt wie bei Monopoly direkt in den Knast nicht über Los, ...

das damit faktisch jeder von uns bereits eine Vorreservierung im Knast hat sollte klar sein - oder arbeiten euere Browser ohne prefetching und Co.?

Ich geh dann mal wieder rückwärts essen   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Knieper

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> oder arbeiten euere Browser ohne prefetching und Co.?

 

Nur mit sehr verhaltenem Prefetching und ohne dt. DNS.

----------

## Max Steel

Ihr wisst ja:

Du bist Terrorist

----------

## Max Steel

Vielleicht nicht ganz zum Thema, aber trotzdem eine geniale Rede von Herrn Jörg Tauss zum Thema Grundrechte:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqMPSmW1CPY

----------

## SkaaliaN

Nochmal zum Thema:

http://www.golem.de/0909/69904.html

das glauben die doch wohl selbst nicht..!

----------

## think4urs11

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> Nochmal zum Thema:
> 
> http://www.golem.de/0909/69904.html
> 
> das glauben die doch wohl selbst nicht..!

 

wie sich die Zeiten so ändern... vor kurzem war es noch genau andersherum ... kuckst du

Und wenn sie mitspielen dürfen dann ja voraussichtlich mit der CDU/CSU - und die sagen dazu ... dieses

----------

## forrestfunk81

http://666kb.com/i/bcg86h9pn2gmzjo6h.jpg

Letztes Wocheende auf der Freiheit statt Angst Demo sind sie zwar mit los gelaufen, aber im Ziel hab ich sie nicht / nur vereinzelt ankommen sehn. Haben wohl vorzeitig aufgegeben. 

Hab momentan kein Zitat zur Hand, aber hat nicht vor ein paar Wochen ein FDPler gesagt wir werden Verfassungsklage gegen die Kipo-Sperren einlegen, aber nur wenn wir nicht in die Regierung kommen. 

Das sagt doch schon einiges aus.

PS: Was heißt eigtl FDP? (F**k Da Poor)

----------

## Knieper

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Und wenn sie mitspielen dürfen dann ja voraussichtlich mit der CDU/CSU

 

Du mußt nicht auf die CDU zurückgreifen. Die FDP bietet genug Bspe. ua.:

http://www.daten-speicherung.de/index.php/fdp-will-hessische-polizei-aufruesten/

http://www.heise.de/tp/blogs/8/143245

----------

## Knieper

Und schon wieder: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/145642

----------

